# Knoxville Area Rides



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm visiting Knoxville for a week soon and looking to do some riding. I've done a lot of mountain biking in the area but never any road riding. What's the road riding like? Can anybody recommend some good routes? What about Smoky Mtn NP, are there any good rides through the park?
Thanks.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Give John a call at Cedar Bluff Cycles as they have a large amount of group rides and plenty into the Mountains. I have a buddy of mine moving there, so I will be visiting more often now. I usually stay in Townsend in a buds cabin and ride to Cades Cove. I try to get there early enough where no one is there usually after 0700.

Cedar Bluff Cycles the best full service bike shop in Knoxville


----------



## lblanch40 (Jul 20, 2011)

Going to the Townsend area in a couple of weeks and plan on taking my bike. Seems like quite a few areas to ride. I found this map:

http://www.knoxtrans.org/plans/bikeprog/cc_maps/blount1.pdf


----------



## fiataccompli (Jul 27, 2008)

you can check out knoxville cycling on Facebook and outdoorknoxville.org & some of the other various shop rides, advertised through The Bike Zoo, Fountain City Pedaller, and Cycology Bicycles (closest geographically to the NP). CBC's weekday evening rides begin next week. There is also a book of local road routes available via...Bicycling on and Off the Road with Mini Adventure Series

Enjoy your visit!


----------

